# Any



## dustin (Mar 22, 2013)

Rather have game


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Um...what do u mean when u say "rather have game?" I know u r new here and I am just trying to help other people also understand ur question


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Games hens and Roos?


----------



## dustin (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm I would rather have game roosters and hens said it wrong still figureing this stuff out


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

Hens, definitely hens! Can't have roo's, and I work nights, I would be partial to cooking a roo while in a hazy sleep deprived stupor!


----------

